# I'm quitting cubing after Virginia Open



## MistArts (Nov 9, 2008)

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/im-quitting-cubing-after-virginia-open.html

Bye Bye.

Some addiction:

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/my-parents-hate-me-because-i-do.html


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 9, 2008)

what!! how can your parents be against cubing that much?


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

if you explained the situation do you think that they might see your side of the story?
damn...


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 9, 2008)

dude that sucks! they must hate everything you do


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

You are just like me. I also rarely cube and my parents are against it. I only do FMC, 3BLD, and 3OH, and 3Speed.
FMC is only on the computer. Everything else just sometimes on the bus. I'm also not as interested as before.
However, my parents have no problem with me going to competitions as long as my cubing club teacher is willing to take us there.
I'm not going to quit, they took all my cubes, so I have to use the cubing club's. I just barely cube, never at home since July, yet they still claim that I'm addicted.
Rather than keyboard and violin (in which I was never interested), I realize the solution is to see my parents as less as possible. I leave the house and only come back for dinner, HW, and sleep. I don't dare to take my cube (school cube actually), because they always search me. So I realize the best thing I can do is to try to get back into shape again. For this, I'm starting parkour. It's getting pretty useful to know how to get somewhere efficiently and fast.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't quit now: your WCA profile lists your rank as "1337" 

(at time of writing!)


----------



## MistArts (Nov 9, 2008)

msemtd said:


> You can't quit now: your WCA profile lists your rank as "1337"
> 
> (at time of writing!)



I'm not quitting now...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/im-quitting-cubing-after-virginia-open.html
> 
> Bye Bye.



When I first started cubing my parents initially were not too happy that I was cubing so much. At one point they did take away my cubes, but I really was shirking my homework for cubing so I can see where they are coming from. Basically I sat them down one day and told them I really was serious about cubing, I planned on going to competitions (this was before World's '03 when we only knew that a competition might happen "soon"), and that it was a cerebral kind of hobby/addiction, as compared to taking drugs or whatever.

It took a period of time for them to adjust, but now my parents are some of my biggest supporters when I tell them about competitions, and they genuinely want me to do well and have fun.

You do have to find a balance though, make sure your homework really is done and done well, then start cubing. It's too easy to want to cube first then do homework later and end up not doing homework very well. It sounds like you do get your homework done though, so this might not really apply to your situation.

As you get older, and your parents see that you are doing well in school and still enjoy cubing, they will realize that you're pretty serious about it and leave you be more often.

One big life lesson I've learned from working in a tutoring center is that parents always have their kids' best interests at heart. It's just that sometimes they do really stupid/unthoughtful/overbearing things to make sure their kids can come out ahead and do very well in the world later. Even if it's frustrating right now, your parents are only doing this because they want you to succeed. I know that's not very encouraging because you're going through it right now, but I see this all the time with our math students at our center. Just know that you won't live with your parents forever, and once you are out and on your own you can do with your life what you will.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2008)

How old are you? If you're getting close to the point where you would start applying to colleges soon, you might want to remind your parents that college admissions people like applicants who are well rounded, i.e. aside from having good grades, also have hobbies and extra-curricular activities that they enjoy and do well. It's important to keep your schoolwork and grades up of course, but your parents should be supportive of your hobbies. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. As Chris said, there are far worse things you could be getting into.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 9, 2008)

shelley said:


> How old are you? If you're getting close to the point where you would start applying to colleges soon, you might want to remind your parents that college admissions people like applicants who are well rounded, i.e. aside from having good grades, also have hobbies and extra-curricular activities that they enjoy and do well. It's important to keep your schoolwork and grades up of course, but your parents should be supportive of your hobbies. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. As Chris said, there are far worse things you could be getting into.



I'm only in middle school.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha. My parents think that by well rounded, it means you have to win some awards at the national level. Apparently they don't think a cubing NR would count. Since for everything else I do, there isn't much chance to get any type of awards; they conclude that colleges would say that I have no interests at all. Cubing is not a real hobby but a disease according to them. They say it's just as bad as any other illegal drugs.


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2008)

I say: take a break, and when you realise you need your next fix of cubing, get back into it


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 9, 2008)

D: So sad, please don't leave  Do what dene says, take a break


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2008)

Bye then...


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow man, that's really sad.

Parents not even like you playing instruments? I've honestly never heard of that before.

Honestly, I don't think it's possible to change your parent's mind. They want you to do well in education, so I would just do it. That's your parent's decision, and you got to listen them. In your situation, there's really nothing you can do about it.

Just for you to know, education isn't everything. If you notice, most oriental people are better in education and try harder than Caucasians (no offense to anyone). Yet, here in the US, more Caucasians people succeed. That shows education isn't everything.

In primary school - high school, my mom was the #1 student. She would be sleeping in class, watch TV like 3 hours a day, and still be #1. In every activity she participated in, she would also get the top in her class. Back then, you got books, not trophies for awards. She got like 15 of the same exact books, and because other people wanted them, she sold them to people.  She even got into the best college in her Taiwan. Yet, now, she doesn't really have a good job. She's been working at the same company for like 10 years and she's still at the bottom of the food chain.

Anyway, I'm going off topic. I'm really sorry for you. Just know that education won't automatically make you succeed. There are other things like leadership, hard work, and talent. Many Caucasians exceed from their hobbies. In conclusion, If I were you, I would stop cubing, but not permanently. Maybe come back in 2? 5 years? Just know that you will be missed!


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Wow man, that's really sad.
> 
> Parents not even like you playing instruments? I've honestly never heard of that before.
> 
> ...



Wait, you went from saying you should listen to your parents, to lowering school on your list of priorities, making fun of your mom, and back to skills they teach you to be successful in school? 

Plus, the only reason more Caucasians succeed in this country is because there are more Caucasians. Just one last question. How many Southeastern Asians have you seen working in fast food restaurants?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

What is a cocassion? Did you mean concussion?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race
Who is actually from Caucasus?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 9, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Yet, now, she doesn't really have a good job. She's not even a manager of anyone.



I'm not a manager of anyone, does that mean I have a crappy job?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 9, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow man, that's really sad.
> ...


What? I didn't make fun of my mom. I'm giving him proof that education isn't everything. Lowering school for your priorities? When did I say that? I'm saying having good education won't automatically make you succeed but you have a better chance of doing so. I wasn't trying to say that you should not be smart in school.

Um I don't really go to fast food restaraunts but there are a lot of Hispanic people... And I'm talking about higher paid jobs.

And I was trying to make Mistarts feel better. Sorry if I didn't do a good job....



fanwuq said:


> What is a cocassion? Did you mean concussion?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race
> Who is actually from Caucasus?


Oops. My spelling isn't really that good. Thanks for the help! 



Bryan said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, now, she doesn't really have a good job. She's not even a manager of anyone.
> ...


Sorry if offended you, but my mom has been working at the same company for about 10 years she is still at the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 9, 2008)

Baian!
You cannot quit.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 9, 2008)

wow seriously some of the things you do could really help you later in life and there against it?!?!?! I feel kind of bad for you sorry


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 10, 2008)

We love you, and we'll miss you.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 10, 2008)

After reading your blog, it sounds like you only temporarily quit...


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 10, 2008)

My parents were like this, but after they saw more people doing it(like i convinced some friends to start) they were like, Ohh, okay, i see how you take cubing as. They still hate the loud noises, but as for now, they are the biggest supporters, especially when i try to make a video, they're like, need help? x)


----------



## Bryan (Nov 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



I wasn't offended, I was just pointing out the absurdity that managing people is somehow reflective on how good your job is.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 10, 2008)

Parents! Most of them just don't understand.

You can quit temporarily, but please, don't quit permanently! I myself almost quit a few times during the exam period because I was spending more time on cubes than anything else (besides sleep). Every time I looked at my cubes, I couldn't help but play with them. And once I started, I couldn't stop.

But now, I realize that I just needed to *resist temptation* and *manage my time better*. 

Don't quit. Cubing isn't to blame. Your parents are. If you do quit, are you sure they'll stop nagging at you?

Give your parents time. That's what I did. They used to complain about me cubing and how I was obsessed over it (and I was), but now, a few months later, they believe it keeps my mind from going rusty, because I'm always thinking, and it's better than say... chatting for hours on the phone or playing computer games non-stop.

Don't quit. Just give your parents time.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 10, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Parents! Most of them just don't understand.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4sSZc2WCU


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 10, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Parents! Most of them just don't understand.
> ...



 WTF
This video is not allowed in your country 
lol anyway Mistarts I think you should do it... Just try tell your parents when you have finished homework and study, then ask/say you going to do free time. If they say something about not studying enough (BTW your grades need to be good enough to hold for this so I suggest you DO study and not screw around) say that your grades aren't getting lower and also try to include something that they like you doing, EG:
The more I prctise my cube, the strnger and nimbler my fingers get. This is probabily helping my guitar.

Also this is the one that I find will help you A LOT!
Try to make them feel like they are more powerful than you. Make it sound like you think they are kings. You have to make them feel like they are the boss.

anyway....
My 2 cents 
hope it helps


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm, my parents are like that too, they keep forcing me to quit, they even went as far as to say they would get me a really good laptop + $100 but I refuse. They keep thinking I am not active enough, and I have no life because I cube. I don't even cube much just like 1 hr a day or less. So yeah, this thread is helpful for me too as I can use advice from this as well as you.

Also, my parents were like "If you go to US nationals (because I live nearby) then as soon as you come back give me your cubes and thats the end", but when I came back I only gave them my cubes for couple of days and quit for a week, then my parents words weren't strong enough to hold me back XD. And so I got my cubes back and around 4 months later here I am, still cubing. All you really got to do is get good grades (well, in my case that works) and don't cube too much (just cube like 1-2 hrs a day)

anyway good luck on whatever choice you make.


-Shafiq



fanwuq said:


> What is a cocassion? Did you mean concussion?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race
> Who is actually from Caucasus?



are you serious......or being sarcastic? Caucasians are white people.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2008)

My cubes are taken away during weekdays now, but thats just because i have exams and need to study. My parents support the idea of me organising competitions in australia, but dont like the fact that i am cubing 2+ hours on weekends. I tell them that i dont cube much compared to others, but they say "its an addiction"

Pff.

OH, Right, this is mistarts' thread. WTF? Your parents dont let you play instruments, that is messed up. Take a break for a month, and come back and see if cubing sparks your intrest. Maybe, buy a new and cool puzzle like a pyraminx or square 1. If you are just not interested, just keep it as a memory, "I can solve the rubiks cube in 30 seconds"


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys get owned by your parents. I wouldn't let them take my possessions.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 10, 2008)

It seems like you have a bad relation to your parents. I reallly think that you should have a serious talk with your parents, and talk about how you feel. If they understand how you feel, then I am sure they will let you cube.


----------



## Rama (Nov 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Bye then...



Hahaha!


----------



## Rabid (Nov 10, 2008)

Try replacing the word CUBE with drugs, gambling, pr0n, alcohol or any number of commonly abused precipitous pastimes. Addictions don’t have borders.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> OH, Right, this is mistarts' thread. WTF? Your parents dont let you play instruments, that is messed up.



I want to clear this up. They are against cubing, not instruments. They tend to check on me which distracts me when playing instruments to see if I'm cubing.

EDIT: And I'll come back in 2009.

EDIT2: 


Rama said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Bye then...
> ...


----------



## Rama (Nov 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > OH, Right, this is mistarts' thread. WTF? Your parents dont let you play instruments, that is messed up.
> ...



I am sorry if I looked mean, but I just thought Stefan's way of responding to this is funny. I myself try to resolve everything with humor, sorry. 

If you are playing the violin, what's the use of your parents checking you out if you cube? Or are you a left handed pizzicato master?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 10, 2008)

Rama said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I don't know how they think but that's how it is. And I don't left hand pizzicato nor know how to do that.


----------



## KConny (Nov 10, 2008)

joey said:


> You guys get owned by your parents. I wouldn't let them take my possessions.



Same here. Don't let your parents control your life. Sure, they have more life experience but adults can still be idiots.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 11, 2008)

I added what happened tonight...

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/my-parents-hate-me-because-i-do.html

I just don't have time for anything now.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 11, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I added what happened tonight...
> 
> http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/my-parents-hate-me-because-i-do.html
> 
> I just don't have time for anything now.



dang dude, that sucks really bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

I just want to ask you to hang in there. This will pass, and it will get better. I guarantee your mom just loves you, and has a misplaced understanding of what is best for you. I'm sure she just wants what's best for you. I know that sounds weird based on what she's doing, but I guarantee you it's true.

It's rough being a parent too. You hear all these stories about failures of other people's kids, and you become afraid that any little thing you do wrong will make your child grow up to be a psychopath, or cause your child to do something stupid that will cost his/her life. Really. I bet she's cracking down on you because she's heard something scary from one of her friends or family, or from the news, or something. I try to avoid this with my kids because I understand the problem, but I can't deny that sometimes I also fall into the trap.

So just try to survive the insanity, and try to realize that they really are doing this because they love you. Eventually, it will all be okay. If nothing else, eventually you will grow up and leave home.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike's kids probably take his cubes off him, and tell him to start looking after them more


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just want to ask you to hang in there. This will pass, and it will get better. I guarantee your mom just loves you, and has a misplaced understanding of what is best for you. I'm sure she just wants what's best for you. I know that sounds weird based on what she's doing, but I guarantee you it's true.
> 
> It's rough being a parent too. You hear all these stories about failures of other people's kids, and you become afraid that any little thing you do wrong will make your child grow up to be a psychopath, or cause your child to do something stupid that will cost his/her life. Really. I bet she's cracking down on you because she's heard something scary from one of her friends or family, or from the news, or something. I try to avoid this with my kids because I understand the problem, but I can't deny that sometimes I also fall into the trap.
> 
> So just try to survive the insanity, and try to realize that they really are doing this because they love you. Eventually, it will all be okay. If nothing else, eventually you will grow up and leave home.



One of the most insightful and thoughtful posts on this whole forum.
Great Mike


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 11, 2008)

It's not too bad. My parents are the same way. They acted that way when I was in middle school. After a while, I got used to it and don't hear them anymore. They don't hate you, they are just paranoid.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 12, 2008)

hehe....it's always fun to take a break.  or...just cube when you are travelling around, perhaps when you are returning home from school?
I always do that..haha.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 12, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> hehe....it's always fun to take a break.  or...just cube when you are travelling around, perhaps when you are returning home from school?
> I always do that..haha.



I just cube in school now. Not much at home.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've actually just read your blog now for the first time because when i saw the topic i thought i pretty much understood the situation. now reading even more into it i gotta say dont worry you are not alone. Like Daniel said parents can be Idiots sometimes. and boy do i mean I-D-I-O-T-S. Trust me i know exactly what your going though. I'm in school currently and i have to repeat Grade 12 and of course my mom has been upset before but at least i am still repeating and not giving up and getting my grade 12 eventually not like my idiot immature 24 year old brother who didnt get his grade 12 and stays home playing halo all day... yeah... well anyway yesterday my mom got all upset about it and had an arguement with my brother and i was talking to her about stuff and she just started crying. so i was just trying to make her feel better asking whats wrong. she then proceeded to get mad at my brother but ME TOO... wtf? she said that im going to get NOWHERE in life and end up just like him...... its great to know my mom thinks of me like this when my confidence is already shi**y enough. Also this just because i am sleeping in a few classes and even though just some weeks ago i showed her i was getting a 95% in one class which she said NOTHING about and didnt Congratulate me or say good job at all. but yeah my point is. like mike said hang in there, and others go through what your going through to man.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice one on repeating your (last?) year of school Derrick. When I was in my last year there was one guy who was repeating his final year. A lot of people find the idea intimidating or threatening, but it really isn't. Education is important!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Nice one on repeating your (last?) year of school Derrick. When I was in my last year there was one guy who was repeating his final year. A lot of people find the idea intimidating or threatening, but it really isn't. Education is important!



Yes I agree, Derrick definitely it is worth it to repeat the 12th year if you need to. Although not on the same scale, I actually repeated 2 different math classes during my time in school. I should probably be embarrassed to say that, considering that I majored in math, but it was one of the smartest decisions I made in school. Had I not repeated those classes, there is no way I would have been able to complete the major. I always felt uncomfortable telling people that I was repeating those classes, but now I am very glad I did!

If you have college aspirations, it will be much easier for you when you get there if you do repeat the 12th year. It might be a bit boring at times to do so, but you will later be glad you did.

Hang in there guys,
Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Parents not even like you playing instruments? I've honestly never heard of that before.



Where have you been?

15 year old punk rocker, volume and distortion at full++ smashing the strings with his hands (he can't play so...) His mother in the doorway yelling hard but the only attention she gets is his finger pointing upwards (she actually gave up years ago but still tries).

_This was back in 1978 =)_

OK, not exactly the same as violin


----------



## MistArts (Nov 13, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Parents not even like you playing instruments? I've honestly never heard of that before.
> ...



I can turn up my keyboard all the way up.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 13, 2008)

I had pressures like this when I was younger. Homework extending for hours, sometimes midnight. But I was lucky that I did not have the distractions people have today with all the endless things on the Internet. I just did math puzzles on paper. Today I still enjoy distractions, but try real, real hard not to keep them from me doing what needs to be done. Maybe your mom could help you stay focused on homework if you could have just a snack or something on 10 minute breaks, rather than Gabbasoft or Crayon Physics or whatever?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 13, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I had pressures like this when I was younger. Homework extending for hours, sometimes midnight. But I was lucky that I did not have the distractions people have today with all the endless things on the Internet. I just did math puzzles on paper. Today I still enjoy distractions, but try real, real hard not to keep them from me doing what needs to be done. Maybe your mom could help you stay focused on homework if you could have just a snack or something on 10 minute breaks, rather than Gabbasoft or Crayon Physics or whatever?



When I finish my homework, they try and tell me to study and stuff so I want to hide that I'm done and sometimes doing it slower.


----------



## Brett (Nov 14, 2008)

My parents are anti-cube as well. I only own 2 cubes, and one was a gift from a friend. I haven't been to any competitions, and some have been within 40 minutes of my house .

Don't be discouraged by them, although it's quite annoying.

I would hate it if my mom checked on my while I practice my instrument. She's clueless about music, and makes dumb comments (Why do you play that part quieter? is it harder?)

Good luck. Know that if you quit it doesn't mean you have to stop visiting this site.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 14, 2008)

Why would your parents be against your violin playing?
I have many hobbies as well (piano, cubing, aikido, computer), and my mother was against cubing for some time. After I did well on my exams, she's fine with it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 14, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Why would your parents be against your violin playing?
> I have many hobbies as well (piano, cubing, *aikido*, computer), and my mother was against cubing for some time. After I did well on my exams, she's fine with it.



I really want to take that up. It seems very useful as well as interesting!


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, me and my friends started a month ago or something and just started learning the basics of wrist manipulation. It's so much fun!
Although it's sometimes scary since some of the most basic movements have the intention of killing your opponent, even the wrist manipulations. (You learn using a sword and a stick named "Jo")


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh the IRONY!!!
I just got my report card and only had one A and the rest were B's... And I haven't been cubing much in the past few months. That means that my grades were better when I was cubing a lot :/


----------



## MistArts (Nov 14, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Oh the IRONY!!!
> I just got my report card and only had one A and the rest were B's... And I haven't been cubing much in the past few months. That means that my grades were better when I was cubing a lot :/



I got straight A's when cubing. But now, I have a B+ in Science and B in English.



Brett said:


> My parents are anti-cube as well. I only own 2 cubes, and one was a gift from a friend. I haven't been to any competitions, and some have been within 40 minutes of my house .
> 
> Don't be discouraged by them, although it's quite annoying.
> 
> ...



I put on headphones when playing keyboard so I don't get distracted but I end up getting distracted. And if I don't, they get really annoyed.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 15, 2008)

> Although it's sometimes scary since some of the most basic movements have the intention of killing your opponent, even the wrist manipulations.


Oh the possibilities....

My parents act like Brett's (when they spew stupid/unrelated questions about anything)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 15, 2008)

My parents don't disapprove of my cubing but they disapprove of my skateboarding: they've been telling me I'm too old and it's time I stopped doing that since 1987!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 19, 2008)

my parents don't mind that I cube
but I'm afraid I have to add a "yet" to it, because I cube multiple hours a day, let's say whenever I have some free time or I'm doing something I don't need my hands for


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

Derrick: Your parents are obviously not idiots. When 1 son drops out, the other has to repeat a class (good that you did, sad that you needed to) and falls asleep during classes they have reason to be worried. Also, having a son that calls them idiots is BAD. I am not telling you this to hurt your self-esteem. I am telling you this because you have trouble seeing their point of view.

My parents have mostly disapproved of cubing, but lately they realise how much enjoyment I get out of it. Still, their house has a strict "no cubing" policy that I respect.


----------

